# Looking for a Wing Chun Instructor or school in North Carolina



## WILKESBOROKENPO (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello I am looking for a Wing chun school or Instrutor in North Carolina. I can be reached at sifucurt@charter.net or 336-957-6000


                                                                                                                                                       Thanks,
                                                                                                                                                        Curt


----------



## jeff_hasbrouck (Feb 24, 2013)

*WT Class Location *located at the J'Adore Ballroom (Charlotte Sports Complex)

508 Griffith Rd 
                        Charlotte NC 28217 
                        (704) 200-3147
*nc.wingtsun@gmail.com **
www.ncwingtsun.com

*This is under the "City Wing Tsun" banner headed by Sifu Alex Richter. In my opinion, the best, most comprehensive and wonderful Association in the US today.

I'm pretty sure the fella in NC is Directly under Sifu Alex, and whatever you level in your branch of WT/WC/VT/VC you will find these fella's to be knowledgable and very genuine. Pretty much you couldn't find a better association.

I have not met this particular instructor in NC, but they are a very reputable bunch of wonderful people and I couldn't imagine them having anyone under their banner who wasn't a super person.

So good luck and if you have any questions, look up citywingtsun.com.

Good luck in your training,

Jeff


----------



## knight2000 (Mar 11, 2013)

North Carolina is a big place. Care to narrow it down a little.


----------



## wtxs (Mar 11, 2013)

knight2000 said:


> North Carolina is a big place. Care to narrow it down a little.



Don't mean to be rude ,,, you did noticed an address had been given.:hmm:  Google map/earth should take care of that.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 11, 2013)

wtxs said:


> Don't mean to be rude ,,, you did noticed an address had been given.:hmm:  Google map/earth should take care of that.


What address? jeff gave one for the school, but the OP never did...


----------



## wtxs (Mar 12, 2013)

kempodisciple said:


> What address? jeff gave one for the school, but the OP never did...



Agreed to the OP's oversight. It really doesn't matter who provided the location, guess knight2000 were typing the same time as Jeff and Jeff's input gotten posted first.:asian:


----------



## jeff_hasbrouck (Mar 12, 2013)

Ya that's me; Lightning fast fingers! lol


----------



## knight2000 (Mar 30, 2013)

The op just stated he was in North Carolina. I was asking him to specify a city as to provide him with the most accurate information. I guess could have just posted a list of all the schools in the state.


----------



## mysurvive (Mar 31, 2013)

336 is high point/greensboro, so charlotte is probably closer, I take WC here in Raleigh though.


----------

